# One seat left for this Sunday out of Freeport



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

Boat leaves the dock at 6AM. Targeting red snapper first. Full day trip. PM for more details. $300


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

If only you where going on Saturday!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

What kind of boat for 300 bucks are you talking about.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

36’ Pacemaker

$300 includes boat, fuel, tackle, bait, & tip. You bring drinks and snacks.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

We have a full boat. Thanks to all that replied.


----------

